# Co2 Diffusion



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

Is sticking the Co2 tube up the filter intake tube a good idea? I have a fluval 302 or something like that. Is it a efficient way? Thanks!


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Its one of the most efficient ways. Many people do it with HOB filters, canister filters like Eheim. I believe they do it with the Fluval 304, not sure. The only thing to worry about or look out for is air locking (filling the canisters with air). But if the 304 doesn't have any problems with that then your should be Green for co2 into the intake. Try it, see how the ph drops, and if you have any problems with airlocking then i suggest using a hagen ladder, or external reactor. 

Sully!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I used this method with my 204 with no problems. 2-3 times a day it would burp out a big amount of CO2.


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, i think it works. I just tested my pH today and I got a 6.7 I just wanted to make sure. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Do the micro bubbles of CO2 coming out of the return not bother you?


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I use to do it with my Eheim, but after awhile it makes alot of noises when the roter are chopping up the bubbles. I had a huge disaster of the top of my eheim pop out when I accidently tip over my CO2 bottles, so becareful. I now use a powerhead to chop up the bubbles, works great.


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

I never hear or see any bubbles coming out of the return. Is that a good sign? My filter never makes any noises from the Co2. Maybe it's just a Eheim?



> I had a huge disaster of the top of my eheim pop out when I accidently tip over my CO2 bottles, so becareful. I now use a powerhead to chop up the bubbles, works great.


Ohhhhh I would not like to think about that. If it happens to me, I'll just pull out the Co2 tube. That's why Fluvals are better than Eheim.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I used to run a Co2 line into the inflow of my Eheim 2026. Never had any mechanical issues. It would sometimes make a little fizzle sound as the Co2 built up and was chopped but at high levels this is probably unavoidable. 

Theoretically, it could damage your impeller over time as the high speed collisions with the bubbles can cause pitting to occur on the surface of your impeller. I'm not sure it's ever been an issue for anyone in practice.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I run my co2 throught my eheim intake, but I stuck a micro bubble airstone right into the strainer so the bubbles are already small going in.


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

> I run my co2 throught my eheim intake, but I stuck a micro bubble airstone right into the strainer so the bubbles are already small going in.


That seems to be a good idea.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> I run my co2 throught my eheim intake, but I stuck a micro bubble airstone right into the strainer so the bubbles are already small going in.


It is a good idea and I used the same thing for a long time on the intake tube of my Magnum. Just be sure to check the airstone frequently for buildup. Mine tended to "gunk" up about every month or so. When this happens it doesn't produce as many fine bubbles.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

MatPat said:


> It is a good idea and I used the same thing for a long time on the intake tube of my Magnum. Just be sure to check the airstone frequently for buildup. Mine tended to "gunk" up about every month or so. When this happens it doesn't produce as many fine bubbles.


That is 100% correct, I checked the strainer just the other day and I saw the brown buildup on it. I guess there's some maintenance on everthing.

If this doesn't prove to have negative effects on my eheim in the long-run this is really a great method. I also have a blackground on my tank and I'm using black tubing to run the airstone, so this is just about an invisible method.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

cool, that will save a reactor...learn something easy and cheap...


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

*Whisper PF-10*

Hi! I have a Whisper PF-10 power filter in a 10 gallon tank. Will a DIY CO2 with an airstone just below the filter so the bubbles go directly to the intake, effectively diffuse the CO2?


----------



## dzoni (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello, the same question - I have internal filter (AquaEl FAN 3) - can I just place airstone with CO2 below intake?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Do the micro bubbles of CO2 coming out of the return not bother you?


I had this problem running my co2 line directly into my rena filstar xp2.
At the end of the day my tank would litteraly be foggy with billions of micro bubbles, it wasn't very nice looking.


----------



## HUNTER (Dec 22, 2005)

This is how mine set up, glass diffuser under the fluval 204 intake, they are micro bubbles going into the canister so it's probably less harsh for the impeller and i don't see any bubbles coming out of the nozzle, every once in a while it will burp but no problem so far.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Not a good idea. I did this on my fluval 304 and it turned anaerobic on me and lost all my fish


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

may be switching a small step at a time will safely displaced the aerobic to a limit and promote more anaerobic at the same time. I guess in your setup, the aerobic bacs died in a huge amount at a same time... creating harmful waste.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

turned anaerobic?
What does that mean?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Means the aerobic (air reliant) bacteria turned anerobic. Not necessarily bad but anerobic conversion is much slower and not as efficient. Think of the human body when you work out and get sore. Your body goes into anerobic phase and produces latic acid as a by product (the soreness). Its caused by a lack of oxygen.


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

> Do the micro bubbles of CO2 coming out of the return not bother you?


ohhhh now I see what you mean! My Co2 is running very slowly so I don't see the micro bubbles comeing out of the filter that often. It also leaves some small bubbles on the surface of the tank for a small time.

I guess if you keep your co2 running low, you won't have that anaerobic problem. I don't really have that problem...i think... Hey at least you don't have to clean the filter for a long time  just kidding...


----------



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeaulman said:


> Not a good idea. I did this on my fluval 304 and it turned anaerobic on me and lost all my fish


would the co2 really deprive the bacteria of oxygen? this seems unlikely to me because to the best of my knowledge co2 does not displace oxygen?
It seems like there would be enough aerobic bacteria on the substrate, plants, glass etc to carry the livestock


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

It shouldn't harm the bacteria at all. Its the same as having the CO2 in your water running through the filter. The only way would be if you had a large buildup of CO2 in the filter like a large pocket of CO2 that locked the system.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I've run my pressurized CO2 into my Fluval 204 intake for around 6 months now, 1 bubble per second no problems.

I do get occasional "bursts" of CO2 bubbles from the outlet but nothing to worry about.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i run mine through my Fluval 304. since you have a canister try moving the output nozzle so it isn't at the surface. that way you get pretty much zero surface disturbance and you dont lose as much CO2. (from what i have heard/read) my output is about 3-4 inches below the surface.


----------

